# Vapor Trail strings stretching?



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Every time i put a set of Vapor Trail strings i twist a bit to make poundage. If i get say 70# it will always lose 1 or usually 2lbs. of draw weight after i shoot a few times. The string is obviously stretching some. Do yo guys see the same thing. I had a bow come back into the shop today and noticed the peep had turned about 1/4 turn. I thought they guarantee no peep rotation. What is your experience with VT strings? I do not know anywhere else to get strings as fast as VT.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

completepassthu said:


> Every time i put a set of Vapor Trail strings i twist a bit to make poundage. If i get say 70# it will always lose 1 or usually 2lbs. of draw weight after i shoot a few times. The string is obviously stretching some. Do yo guys see the same thing. I had a bow come back into the shop today and noticed the peep had turned about 1/4 turn. I thought they guarantee no peep rotation. What is your experience with VT strings? I do not know anywhere else to get strings as fast as VT.


We do octane and winners choice but we had a guy who got a new set of VT in the other day and his timing was off and his peep was twisted. We did not put the strings on for him so i don't know how it was setup before but we had to fix it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

completepassthu said:


> Every time i put a set of Vapor Trail strings i twist a bit to make poundage. If i get say 70# it will always lose 1 or usually 2lbs. of draw weight after i shoot a few times. The string is obviously stretching some. Do yo guys see the same thing. I had a bow come back into the shop today and noticed the peep had turned about 1/4 turn. I thought they guarantee no peep rotation. What is your experience with VT strings? I do not know anywhere else to get strings as fast as VT.


Not stretching, but settling in. I don't know what strings are supposedly the best, but all settle some. I think I saw where just about string makers suggest at least 100 shots before final tune and adjustments. Most every agrees 200 shots should be taken before the final tune and adjustments. I have found this true on every type of string I've put on a bow, Dakota, Vapor Trails, Winner's Choice, America's Best, FUSE, M&R and Zebra and probably a few others I can't remember at this time.
The last two or three sets of Vapor Trails were no different. One bow took a couple hundred of shots, adjustments made and so far shooting fine. Another bow had about the same results, but took a had to have the peep taken out and re-installed 180 degrees and a half twist put in the string. Hundreds shots later it is still behaving.

When I adjust for peep rotation I go a bit beyond what I think is needed and shoot several shots to see what happens and which way the peep in rotating. If not as I think it should be I normally hold the loop and aggressively twist the peep (all the way around if I deem necessary) and try a few more shots. After this and the peep still not behaving I make any adjustments needed and give it more shots. Now, every time a bow has to be pressed I always shoot a few shots to re-settle the string and make sure the peep in positioning as it should.

And some bows, not the strings, make adjusting the bow string a pain.


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Anymore on this subject??


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

generally find that my VT strings settle after 50 to 80 shots. only time i've had issues with peep rotation is when it's been my fault and I've had an uneven number of strands on each side of the peep e.g. 11 on one side and 9 on the other

HTH


----------

